# Driven: Audi A6 3.0 Bi-TDI electric biturbo Prototype



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The 3.0 Bi-TDI is one hell of an intriguing engine. This performance diesel mill from Audi boasts 313 hp (230 kW) and 479 lb-ft (650 Nm) of torque between 1,450-2,800 rpm. Even as a diesel, this engine is a proud member of the 100+hp per liter club at 105.5 hp per liter, yet in the A6 it is still capable of 36.75 mpg (6.4 liters per 100 km). These numbers are impressive to say the least, and explain why it was also chosen to power Audi’s first ever diesel S-car.

As impressive an engine like the 3.0 Bi-TDI is, there’s always room for improvement and Audi engineers are experimenting with one particularly intriguing new technology. Recently we had a chance to drive an A6 Bi-TDI development mule boasting a very interesting new component fitted to this motor – an electric biturbo.

Full Story - http://fourtitude.com/features/Revi...udi-a6-3-0-bi-tdi-electric-biturbo-prototype/


----------

